# How to refine scrap gold jewelry - VIDEO



## kadriver (Jan 20, 2018)

Here's a video I did to show how I double refine some 14k and 10k gold scrap jewelry:
Some borax came over with the pour and glued the gold bar in the graphite mold
Had to break it to get the gold out!

https://youtu.be/9NzAdQZcJv0

kadriver


----------



## Smack (Jan 21, 2018)

Damn you make some good videos. I actually watched the whole thing, what a marathon, I'm surprised you stayed up to do it.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 21, 2018)

Excellent! I'm envious of your neatness. My work area never looked like that. Do you clean it up just for the videos?


----------



## Refining Rick (Jan 22, 2018)

That was a great video. It was like watching a birth as that big ole funnel turd slid out. I can’t wait to experience that! Thank you!


----------



## kadriver (Jan 24, 2018)

I do try to keep the video area clean. It looks better if I do a little prep work before I begin shooting video.

kadriver


----------

